# Hydor Koralia Nano noise level question



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm running a Koralia Nano 240gph powerhead in my tank, and it is decently noisy, but was silent when I first started using it. I'm not sure what caused it to be noisy, but there's a vibrating sound now when it's running. It's not really loud but you can definitely hear it when you get close. Is that typical, or do all of yours continue to run silently?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Never heard noise from a korallia...

Take it apart and pull the impeller out, see if it has gunk or something built up on it.


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

cant hear mine, id check it out and see whats the issue


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

Is it the newer Evolution model? If so, I have the same powerhead, and it's not normal for it to make any vibrating noise - it is dead quiet for me. UNLESS you're not using the magnetic suction things, then yeah, you'll get vibrating noises.

The older models before the Evolution does not have the magnet suction things, I think. So I have no idea with those.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Something has to be stuck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unissuh (Jun 5, 2006)

Occasionally my old 1st gen Koralias would get noisy - usually would go back to being quiet if I cleaned it out and/or flicked it on and off a couple of times.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

The pre-evolution nanos do have the suction cup/magnet and both of mine are dead silent after several years of use.


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

Mine does have the magnets. Sounds like something is stuck. Is it easy to open it up to clean the impeller?


----------



## moze229 (Dec 10, 2011)

VeeSe said:


> Mine does have the magnets. Sounds like something is stuck. Is it easy to open it up to clean the impeller?


I've got a handful of the old ones that I use in reef tanks. They are great until they stop working  My problem has never been noise, but rather just ceasing to work altogether.

Just like any other pump, taking it apart and cleaning it will go a long way. Try that first. It's not hard on these guys, you just have to make sure and line up everything properly when putting it back together. In the front there is a "guard" that pops off. The impeller can then be removed and cleaned. Also, try and clean the area that the impeller rests in. This is where most of the problems occur, at least in my experience. 

Good luck!


----------

